# PERFFCT BALL



## poorjodie (Jun 26, 2006)

Hereâ€™s my find for this past weekend. In a dark dusty corner of a flea market there was a group of Ball jars. As always I checked for misspellings and found a *Ball PERFFCT MASON* pint on the shelf for $6. The PERFFCT is offset to the right of the MASON. When I got it outside in the sunlight to my surprise I discovered it was light blue not the listed Ball Blue for the series of #284 error Ball jars. The color is between the sky blue and cornflower blue of the Lightning jars and without a green tint in order to be aqua or Ball blue. It is pictured on the left in the photo with a Ball blue pint for a color reference. Even without the color difference or the PERFFCT being offset this would be an unlisted error Ball jar to the best of my knowledge. The only Ball PERFFCT MASON error is listed for the non-underlined Ball jar. The bottom of the jar has either A S or A 5 on it.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 26, 2006)

I remember seeing on here a few times that the offset mason for Ball is not an error, but the first molds in the series.  Am I right, or are they actually listed as errors in the book?


----------



## poorjodie (Jun 26, 2006)

It isn't the offst of the word that is the error. It is the misspelling *PERFFCT.*


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 26, 2006)

It's a mold defect, not a misspelling.  Just like pottery, glass molds get stuff built up in smaller areas, and letters fade or drop out completely.  That's what happened to the bottom of your second E to make it an F, IMHO of course.


----------



## poorjodie (Jun 27, 2006)

The second *F* is not a mold defect. Ball mold engravers repeatedly used the wrong letters to spell perfect. There are several different recognized "error spellings" on the Ball PERFECT MASON jars, including; PEREECT, PEPFECT, PEREFCT PERFFCT, PFRFECT, PERFEOT. Anything else with an obvious spelling error like this would be worth a lot, but on fruit jars it doesn't translate to big bucks. The PERFECT MASON jars with misspellings are only worth $10-15.


----------

